# A wheeler co. thread



## fountain (Oct 17, 2007)

how many we got hunting in wheeler this year?  let's get a thread started for us in God's country!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 20, 2007)

*wall hanger*

Saw him about 7:30 this mourning couldnt get a good shot at him ,but me and kevin are going to try and. get him this evening.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been hunting Wheeler for about 10 years.
Is this Ted Fountain?

James


----------



## fountain (Oct 23, 2007)

nope tj foutnain, terrry fountian's son.

i am having a crappy season so far.  we are seeing no sign and no deer.  everyone else i talk to seem to be seeing a lot of deer.  i have heard of several big deer killed since sat.  all say necks are swelling and tarsal glands smelling pretty good.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 24, 2007)

I havent been down yet.
Am going to the races this weekend, but I will call John and see how our group has been doing and let ya'll know.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I didnt see anything sat am and my partner saw 3 does. We are over near Little O state park.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 24, 2007)

Talked to our club president today and he said they didn't see anything but does last weekend.
We are off Snow Hill Church Rd.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 24, 2007)

Saw the first buck chasing does this evening but ive always killed the bigger bucks from nov 10 through 17 but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## seabear2 (Oct 24, 2007)

What area do you hunt hammer?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 25, 2007)

Called in two nice bucks this evening most people would have shot them but theres to many big trees rubbed to shoot them .This cold spell has gotten them pumped up so go ahead and start grunting and heat bleating to them you might be suprised with the results.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 27, 2007)

Saw 4 bucks this mourning 3 were chasing a doe all over the field while old big boy stood at the end of the field and watched about 500 yards from my tower stand then finally just walked away into the woods.


----------



## fountain (Oct 27, 2007)

hey unkie wayne, got him this morning in the clear cut.  not the biggest one in the woods but my personal best.  good thing i did too, because i had some "visitors" come over today.  the clear cut hunting is temporarily postponed, until next week!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2007)

I`ve always had good luck with ruttin` bucks in Wheeler County between the last week in October, and the first week in November.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 28, 2007)

Well T square what was he lets see some pic,s.


----------



## fountain (Oct 28, 2007)

the only ones i got of him right after i killed him are on my phone.  i still have the whole head at the house.  may bring it to work mon.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Guys
I am comming down Friday morning for the first time.
Yall been any mor this week?
Fountain do you have pictures of the one you got?

James


----------



## fountain (Oct 31, 2007)

i have some on the deer hunting section.  search for " wheeler co. deer".  it has my deer and 2 the my wife's father killed.  they are starting to get going i think.  i am going to take off 3 days next week and hit it hard.  ol' hammer took the whole month off!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thats right fellows and old  big  boy is going down for the count or hopefully his daddy.


----------



## fountain (Oct 31, 2007)

yep. i'll be over there about 5 tomorrow, and the end of next week too!!!!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 31, 2007)

just make sure you bring that 300 head knocker with ya!


----------



## fountain (Nov 1, 2007)

heard of another 125 -ish 10 pt. killed off of 126 today.  the guy that hunts the land let him go last weekend and took his dad today and he killed him.  they also saw a big 8, but never could get everything right on him.  he has seen lot os good deer this week out walking and trailing.  i hope this weekend and the next weekend are going to be cool and put the big one's walking.  

i will be perched high in my little tree overlooking the clear cut again, as long as the out-of-towners stay their butts at home!!!!!  draggin the ol bow out again.  wheeler co.  hopefully will have it's no.2 p&y deer here shortly.


----------



## fountain (Nov 3, 2007)

called a little 6 pt in yesterday afternoon with my can.  saw 10 this morning--7 does/yearlings, 7 pt, spike and a doe with them.  did not see a thing until 9:45 and after.  i am assuming that everyone else saw deer, because there were a lot of shots this morning.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw a nice 8 this mourning shots all over the place around here micheal shot another one a 9 pointer next to the swamp behind kevins house i will have to tell you the whole story pretty funny.


----------



## fountain (Nov 4, 2007)

i canned/grunted a nice young 8 in yesterday afternoon on the powerline.  he came in wide open juts to get out there and not see another deer, then he just rambled around.  a spike came in from across the road.  see ya tues.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 5, 2007)

We saw 7 differant bucks Friday and Sat. morning.
Only one we wanted to shoot a nice heavy, wide 8. Some how I missed him.
We are comming back down end of this week.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 6, 2007)

I was at Stewarts the other day and the guy said a MONSTER was brought in from Wheeler Co.  He said it had a 27" outside spread and weighed a guesstimated 250 on the hoof.

Any of y'all heard anything about that?


----------



## snuffy (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't.
I plan on going back down Thursday.


----------



## fountain (Nov 6, 2007)

i haven't heard of anything.


----------



## seabear2 (Nov 6, 2007)

here is a nice one from wheeler co on my trail cam.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=147408


----------



## fountain (Nov 7, 2007)

what part.  around cedar grove?


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 10, 2007)

Saw 8 this mourning one big shooter hauling it across the powerline i was sitting on and 2 more smaller bucks going back there in the mourning alot of chasing sign on it .


----------



## fountain (Nov 10, 2007)

not much going on for me.  saw 7 fri. morning in the clear cut, 4 this morning in the woods, and called in one in the creek this afternoon.  he was no monster, but i was going to shoot him anyway.  he ran throuh the creek and the through all the shooting lanes up the hill and the stopped.  he did not like the snort/wheze!!!


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 10, 2007)

fountain said:


> not much going on for me.  saw 7 fri. morning in the clear cut, 4 this morning in the woods, and called in one in the creek this afternoon.  he was no monster, but i was going to shoot him anyway.  he ran throuh the creek and the through all the shooting lanes up the hill and the stopped.  he did not like the snort/wheze!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> As you have seen...............that snort-wheeze call will scare a subordinate buck out of the area!
> ...


----------



## snuffy (Nov 12, 2007)

Hunted Sat. and Sunday only saw one doe quite a differance from last week.
Being an out of towner I guess I should have kept my butt home.


----------



## fountain (Dec 21, 2007)

the crazy things were on the move this afternoon, finally.  going back tomorrow to do some more doe killing.


----------

